# Derby Goldens



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, that's fantastic!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very cool, I must take a look.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Two have over 20 points and the one still eligible to run, Double Creek Ali's Double Agent, has 16 points. Since that dog has 3 Q finishes, including two placements and has placed in over 70% of its derbies, she could end up with over 30 points. Looks like a heck of a dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Go Gold Dogs!!!


----------

